# Free internet software



## Robert59 (Dec 7, 2021)

looking for software to tell you what's wrong with your computer when it comes to hackes or 
virus.​


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> looking for software to tell you what's wrong with your computer when it comes to hackes or virus.



Browse FileHippo.com....anti-virus/malware/security, etc.,etc.

If you are running W10, try a full system scan


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 7, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Browse FileHippo.com....anti-virus/malware/security, etc.,etc.
> 
> If you are running W10, try a full system scan


Thanks for the help. I bought a used Dell optiplex 7010 windows 7 Pro OA desktop.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2021)

Dual boot your machine with your chosen free Linux system, and relax.  Linux systems are not vulnerable to viruses or mallware and generally don't require Antivirus software.  You can install it if you want extra protection.  You still have your Windows to play with.


----------



## Devi (Dec 18, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Linux systems are not vulnerable to viruses or mallware and generally don't require Antivirus software.


This is not entirely true. Might want to look into it further.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 18, 2021)

Devi said:


> This is not entirely true. Might want to look into it further.


Correct @Devi - Apple, Windows & Linux are all vulnerable.  One of the easiest ways to get a 'virus' is through your browser or email.  Safari, Chrome or Firefox,,,etc are all victims of scams or hacking.   It boils down to safe browsing habits.  Put as many roadblocks in the way, but it still requires 'Safe Browsing'.   Mine came through Facebook using Firefox playing 'Words with friends' using the same password on FB & my email (BAD! BAD).


----------



## oldpop (Dec 18, 2021)

You might check out Malwarebytes free version. I use it about once a month to check for viruses and malware..

https://www.malwarebytes.com/premium


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Check out the Opera browser from Norway.   I have that and Mcafee.  Opera is virtually ad free and "quiet".  I have used it for years.
No worries as they say. For some things I am forced to use another browser, but rarely.


----------



## Devi (Dec 22, 2021)

I used to use Opera, but stopped. Now I have Firefox, Vivaldi and, of course, Microsoft Edge.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 22, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> Check out the Opera browser from Norway.   I have that and Mcafee.  Opera is virtually ad free and "quiet".  I have used it for years.
> No worries as they say. For some things I am forced to use another browser, but rarely.


Opera is nowadays a Chromium-based browser (quoted from wikipedia).  I have used Opera a few times , but always came back to Firefox /w add-ons know it better and more comfortable using it.  If wikipedia is correct then it's just one more reason to remain with Firefox (I shun anything to do with Google - too invasive).  I get very few ads anyway with the add-ons I use.


----------

